# Happy Birthday SpectreTTM



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey I heard it's your Birthday!!!
I hope you have a good time!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy happy Birthday SpectreTTM.....hope your day is one of the best. Lots of stores are now getting things on the shelves so go buy yourself something just for you. Live it up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope u have a great Birthday!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Tom!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday SpectreTTM.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday SpectreTTM!! Hope you have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tom!!! Have a great day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Tom, here yah go!








Big cake!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday SpectreTTM!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday SpectreTTM, you picked a great day to be born on!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happpy Birrrtthhhddaaayyyyy


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Busy day today. 

Had to get my new Drivers License 
My daughter's 1st day of Kindergarten.

Hopefully, Japanese Steak house for Dinner. ;-)

Thanx for the well wishes.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Tom, hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Bday


----------

